# Email I got and my reply to it.



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi,
I have a brand new Noritz tankless water heater. I want now How much for install it.( install it in basement)
Probably price is fine.(about ? hundred ).
I’m live in homewood.

Thank

Cheng

It usually takes 2 plumbers all day, so 1600 hundred for labor, plus material. 

Jeff

How come I never heard nothing back?


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Cheng no like you price. 1600 too much qwan.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

No tickee, no shirtee.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

He prolly wanted it done in te - fiteen minute. That the answer I always get when ordering.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Huh. What a coincidence, The flyer on my windshield said Low Kee Plumbing , State of art water heater install 1595.00. you buy now


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Maybe he dont like your price because you dont drive a 71 pick up with shot coat primer!


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

He never intended to have your company install it. He just wanted a price and you gave it to him.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Could the old one be frushed out? Frushing prices are always cheaper than a new instaration.


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

Proud Plumber said:


> Could the old one be frushed out? Frushing prices are always cheaper than a new instaration.


LOL :laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

You bwake, Yo bui!!! Wait uh secky, he alweady bui. My cousin give good massawge fo discount. You likey massage?


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

how in the hell is cheng buying a noritz when rinnai is his peoples product. 
hes never gonna get a green card with that attitude.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

This thread has veered off topic and has gotten much hilarity to me. You reply on topic now or leave site. You go now!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Seriously, when i bid those, when im the first, people look at me like i am crazy, but then they usually call back when they get higher prices from other competitors, dont be suprised if you here back from him. I priced one the other day for an aisa guy that has a 100 gl heater that isnt enough. He said i was the lowest and that they would do it next month, well see.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

The real pisser here is how did he get his hands on a Noritz to begin with? This of course is a rhetorical question. He got it from e-bay. I sell Noritz partly because I think it's the best product out there and partly because they make a better effort than anyone else at keeping Johnny home owner from getting his hands on them. They are not doing enough but at least it's more than any other brand. So far I've only been price shopped on my "labor" once but I expect it will happen again. I think the way I will handle it is to let the ho provide the tankless, I charge my normal install price including my mark up, minus my cost for the heater and no warranty. The mark up on the product is part of the deal. You can provide the unit if you want but you won't save any money and you will lose my warranty.


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> The real pisser here is how did he get his hands on a Noritz to begin with? This of course is a rhetorical question. He got it from e-bay. I sell Noritz partly because I think it's the best product out there and partly because they make a better effort than anyone else at keeping Johnny home owner from getting his hands on them. They are not doing enough but at least it's more than any other brand. So far I've only been price shopped on my "labor" once but I expect it will happen again. I think the way I will handle it is to let the ho provide the tankless, I charge my normal install price including my mark up, minus my cost for the heater and no warranty. The mark up on the product is part of the deal. You can provide the unit if you want but you won't save any money and you will lose my warranty.


I agree with your logic in pricing with customer supplied items. Do you tell the HO there is still mark-up on it? 

My justification would be this to the owner "If I supply XYZ and something goes wrong during the install, my supplier with whom I have a great relationship will give me a substantial break if I need to purchase a replacement. We do a lot of business together and look out for each other. Mr. HO, you paid retail for your item and if anything happens to it, I am on the hook at the retail price. It is only fair that I am compensated for my risk. Consider it insurance."


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

:laughing::laughing:


ILPlumber said:


> He prolly wanted it done in te - fiteen minute. That the answer I always get when ordering.


 :laughing::laughing::laughing:

:yes::yes::yes:lamo!


----------

